# Trexlertown



## Monark52 (Aug 16, 2009)

I was wondering about the Trexlertown,PA show. Has anyone been there and what is it like. Post some pics if you have some. Thanks.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 18, 2009)

its mostly newer bikes, i used to go every year till i moved. i did pick up[ a 1951 schwinn paramount track bike in great shape. its fun to at least go check it out and ride the track after everyone leaves...


----------



## walter branche (Aug 18, 2009)

it is the 1st sunday of october-before hershey, trexlertown ,is a short,  ,,fast moving event .. most people who are serious show up -saturday, deals are done ,private and public, ..last year  ,at  10:30, a man and his son showed up and threw a box on the ground, i saw an indian sprocket,in the box , i asked how much?  ,he had to get 30.00  he thought the sprocket was rare because it was made with teeth missing--1 inch pitch,,thanks walter branche   wbranche@cfl.rr.com           oct  4th 2009 it is held behind the trexlertown fire dept.


----------

